

Mifare Classic RFID hacking (slides & video) - sp332
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/track/Hacking/2378.en.html

======
sp332
Video also available on iTunes
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?i=21464865&id=250392145)

